# Aide pour ajouter des films sur Itunes



## Elliot69 (29 Octobre 2008)

*Bonjour a tous *

*Ce vendredi, je compte m'acheter l'Ipod Touch II à 16 giga . J'ai donc pris quelques films que j'avais en DVD et les ai mit dans mes documents . Le probleme, c'est que je n'arrive pas à les mettres sur Itunes ...*

*Pourriez vous m'aider ?*

*Merci !*


----------



## miaou (29 Octobre 2008)

tu a quoi comme fichiers ?  s'ils viennent d'un DVD , normalement  ça doit être  des fichiers
.VOB  ( dans un dossier VIDEO_TS. ) il faut les convertir ; plusieurs solutions possibles  .. mais tu es sur quel Ordi ?


----------



## Elliot69 (29 Octobre 2008)

*Ils sont en .avi*

*J'ai un windows xp *


----------



## asticotboy (29 Octobre 2008)

iTunes ne lit pas les .avi

Il faut donc les convertir.

Par contre, QuickTime le fait.


----------



## miaou (29 Octobre 2008)

je suis sur mac ..     je ne connais pas bien les PC; mais je crois bien que pour window il a ça qui est pas mal du tout ...
http://www.ipod-video-converter.org/
( je crois aussi que c'est seulement avec  quicktime Pro que l'on peux convertir )


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Octobre 2008)

Confirmation, la conversion via QT n'est possible qu'avec la version Pro...


----------



## asticotboy (30 Octobre 2008)

Il y a peu de temps, je me servais encore de mon PC. Pour convertir des films et les mettre dans iTunes ou dans mon iPhone, j'utilisais *videora*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

asticotboy a dit:


> iTunes ne lit pas les .avi




Waw, c'est quand même grave ca non? Clair que le format avi n'est pas tres répandu et quon devrait tous utiliser du quicktime.. lol


----------



## cockpitpa28 (18 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Pour la conversion des vidéos il existe sur télécharger.com (gratuit) "quick media converter"
Je l'ai essayé, c'est top !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Je pense que le but n'est pas de convertir toute sa vidéotheque mais bien de rajouter des fichiers avi dans sa liste de lecture quicktime.

Je n,'aurais jamais pu imaginer que cela ne soie pas possible!


----------



## le nul (25 Décembre 2011)

Elliot69 a dit:


> *Bonjour a tous *
> 
> *Ce vendredi, je compte m'acheter l'Ipod Touch II à 16 giga . J'ai donc pris quelques films que j'avais en DVD et les ai mit dans mes documents . Le probleme, c'est que je n'arrive pas à les mettres sur Itunes ...*
> 
> ...



bonjout 
il faut telecharger vuze et regrdes dans vuze une fois telecharger en bas a gauche c marquer itunes tu fais gliser tes fichiers et les convertira et t'auras le chois des appareils ipod iphone .....etc


----------

